# SE Wisconsin & Surrounding Area BOTL



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Anyone free Saturday? I will be hanging out at Jack's in Brookfield taking in some college football. Probly get there about 11 and be there til about 3. If anyone isn't busy and wants to come out, let me know.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I may have to come home this weekend brotha, and if I can make it will never turn down a smoke w/ a fellow BOTL


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

bump


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll try to make it for a quick smoke. After LOLH, my yard has been neglected and it's gotta get done  I think I'll need a break (during the Badger game of course  )


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Jack's is my home b&m... i'll see you there.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I may bring Sir Tony with me, you don't know him but Rob and Tony do.


----------



## b_tenant (Sep 23, 2006)

Bump for some fellow wisconsinites.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Great guys! It's about time I met some you fellow wisconsin gorillas.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Last call in case someone from the area hasn't seen this. If you live close enough, come on out. Trust me, you don't have anything better to do. The Sconny nation will be in full effect.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

As far as the football game ,,,be prepared to be blue...


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

any chance they will turn the Iowa game on? haha


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

King James said:


> any chance they will turn the Iowa game on? haha


Only if you are there before me. And I plan on being there for gameday.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

had a mini-herf at the local b&m - with Twill43, King James, and Sir Tony.

- smoked a tatuaje cojonu, while others smoke punch and boli pc. :dr 

- watched drama as King James used a table torch to light up...  

any herf is a good herf 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

thanks for the goodies (Twill43)


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes, thoroughly enjoyed myself guys. Sorry to duck out before you finished those smoke James and Tony, just had to pick up the girl from work by 3. Myself, I enjoyed a Por Larranaga(NC) robusto, and a Punch Rothchild Maduro. I bought a Fuente Double Chateau, Padron 2000M, and a Hemmingway SS. Just from watching KingJames, I don't recommend trying to do burn corrections with a Herf Torch. :r Woulda gave you two some goodies as well, just didn't bring any ISOMs with me. Next time for sure.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

DonWeb said:


> any herf is a good herf


Agreed!

Glad you all had a good time, wish I coulda made it 

Wisconsin trounced Minnesota, what happened with Iowa Jim?


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

RenoB said:


> what happened with Iowa Jim?


ahhh shutup lol


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

How was the herfin'? Wish I could've gotten down there for this.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

The herfin was good. James wanted a smoke from the hookahs they got there. Did you guys end up doin that?


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Twill413 said:


> The herfin was good. James wanted a smoke from the hookahs they got there. Did you guys end up doin that?


shisha !! that's what the flavored tobacco is called...


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

DonWeb said:


> shisha !! that's what the flavored tobacco is called...


Well, better late than never I guess...


----------



## b_tenant (Sep 23, 2006)

A exchange student from the middle east introduced me to shisha. He had found a large water filter hookah on a trek to Chicago. It is quite interesting if you have not had it before. The smoke is light and airy after being filtered through the water.


----------

